# Stabilizing wood



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyone stabilize their own wood? What’s a good home setup?


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 29, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> Anyone stabilize their own wood? What’s a good home setup?



Paging @birdsfan ...


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 30, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Paging @birdsfan ...



Thanks.

Some of these Amboyna pieces I’ve got need stabilizing. Would just like to learn to do it myself and maybe some hobby handle making.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 30, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Some of these Amboyna pieces I’ve got need stabilizing. Would just like to learn to do it myself and maybe some hobby handle making.
> View attachment 145040



Lovely looking wood!

(I've just replied to one of your other threads on the subject of handle making actually )


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 30, 2021)

Those are some gorgeous pieces of wood!

I have been stabilizing my wood for about a year, so I would not consider myself an expert. There are several other forum members who have been doing it longer and may have better insights. To stabilize you need:

-A pressure capable container - I used a 2.5 gallon paint pot from Harbor Freight ($99) and fashioned a plexiglass lid for it by routing a circular channel, filling the channel with a tube of some instant gasket product. I bought vacuum fittings, drilled a hole in the plexiglass and sealed the crap out of it. ($25)

-Vacuum pump - Initially I bought the cheap 2.5 cfm pump at HF ($79). I have since bought a JB Industries Platinum pump used on Ebay ($150) The original cheap pump tended to create a lot of oil vapor which I know was likely toxic, so I bought the more expensive one.

-a toaster oven that can maintain a constant temperature. I use Cactus Juice, which must be cured between 190F-200F. I bought mine at a thrift store for $12. I also got an oven thermometer at walmart, because the oven temp on those things are completely unreliable. I also use this oven to thoroughly dry the wood before I start stabilizing them.

-A kitchen scale- Needed to weigh your wood blanks during the drying process, to make sure it is completely dry before you start to stabilize it.

I will try to get some pics of the pressure pot later.

There are loads of videos on YouTube which contain mostly good advice. I think most are sponsored by Cactus Juice. CJ is not the only resin product out there and it is worth doing some research. Another maker on here uses and loves SOS 3.0. I would love to try it, But I have gallons of CJ, and several colors of CJ dye to use first.

There is much to discuss with stabilization, and I would elaborate more, but I need to get ready for the breakfast shift! Feel free to DM with any questions.


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 30, 2021)

For what it’s worth. I have a background in R&D chemistry. None of the principles or equipment here are complicated. Unless you are going to start selling wood at some scale the return on investment for you should be more than financial.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 30, 2021)

+1 on what Bensbites said. Once you buy the equipment and the resin, you may save a little money stabilizing your own stuff, rather than buying blanks online, depending on how many handles you actually end up making. It is a cool hobbyist thing to learn about though. I have been happy with my results. The handles I make from my stabilized wood get used in a commercial kitchen and they withstand those rigors with flying colors!


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 30, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> For what it’s worth. I have a background in R&D chemistry. None of the principles or equipment here are complicated. Unless you are going to start selling wood at some scale the return on investment for you should be more than financial.



Thanks, Ben. I’m just looking at it as a cool hobby. I like to do woodworking, but I haven’t found much that motivates me to tinker with it like these knife handles do. I wouldn’t rule out selling them down the road if I don’t suck, but that’s pretty much the furthest thing from my mind right now


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 30, 2021)

birdsfan said:


> Those are some gorgeous pieces of wood!
> 
> I have been stabilizing my wood for about a year, so I would not consider myself an expert. There are several other forum members who have been doing it longer and may have better insights. To stabilize you need:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I ended up buying one of those wood stabilization kits with everything in it. Seemed like a lot less hassle than piecing everything together..  I did get the cactus juice though, to try it out. Didn’t get any dyes because I’m trying to keep it simple for now. I see a lot of cool color combos though. No idea how people do it! I had to buy a few things, but luckily I have a lot of tools/supplies already to get going with this hobby


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 30, 2021)

Congratulations on your purchase! Cactus Juice has always worked well for me. It is good to start simple. Just remember to dry your blocks thoroughly before you start a batch in the juice. My first 2 batches, I only dried them until they read "dry" on my moisture gauge. As it turns out, there was still around 5% moisture that doesnt register. As a result, it took forever for the wood to stop bubbling under vacuum. Since then I have been drying the wood until weight doesnt change for 2 successive weighings. It will save time and wear and tear on your vacuum pump.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 30, 2021)

birdsfan said:


> Congratulations on your purchase! Cactus Juice has always worked well for me. It is good to start simple. Just remember to dry your blocks thoroughly before you start a batch in the juice. My first 2 batches, I only dried them until they read "dry" on my moisture gauge. As it turns out, there was still around 5% moisture that doesnt register. As a result, it took forever for the wood to stop bubbling under vacuum. Since then I have been drying the wood until weight doesnt change for 2 successive weighings. It will save time and wear and tear on your vacuum pump.



Is that how you gauge it? I have a moisture meter but I’m not sure how reliable it truly is. What should the percentage be? Like under 5? Otherwise you just preemptively dry it until the weight doesn’t change?


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 30, 2021)

I had thought under 5% was dry enough, but after consulting some more experienced folks on the forum, I learned that thoroughly drying it until the weight doesnt change really is the way to go. It doesnt take all that much longer in the "kiln", but saves a lot of time under vacuum.


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 30, 2021)

Congrats on your purchase. Maybe I will be sending you wood to stabilize soon.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 1, 2021)

I have a friend with a large pecan orchard. He takes large old trees and dries them with the bark on. The ends dry too fast so he paints the ends of the logs so they will dry more evenly. Not sure this applies to wood for handles other than you need to dry them evenly on all sides.

He also owns a commercial wood working shop which turns out lots of pecan wood things based on contracts.

I guess I should add he uses cross boards to keep all the tree exposed to air and off the dirt. He then builds these large stacks as high as his tractor will lift.


----------



## rocketman (Oct 1, 2021)

I have been spalting and stabilizing wood for several years, and have had a lot of fun with the process... I would recommend that anyone wanting to learn the process go to :
Cactus Juice Stabilizing Resin, Chambers, and Accessories , and read all of the advice on how, and what to do.. A very good source of information.. Then, knowing what to do , decide whether you want to take the plunge. You may not want to use Cactus Juice, nor any of the Turntex equipment, even though I think they are the best.. They do offer the best advice, and customer service, but find out what you are getting into before you plunge. 
Stabilizing is an interesting hobby, and can be a lot of fun, but look before you leap.


----------

